# IB Ceases Margin Lending



## Toothyfish (18 October 2013)

Hi,
IB is ceasing margin lending to it's Australian clients. Does anyone know why? Is it an Australian policy that has made this change or is it to do with the broker's operations?


----------



## captain black (18 October 2013)

Toothyfish said:


> Hi,
> IB is ceasing margin lending to it's Australian clients. Does anyone know why? Is it an Australian policy that has made this change or is it to do with the broker's operations?




See the last few pages of the thread below:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10838


----------



## captain black (18 October 2013)

Article in the SMH sums up the issue reasonably well:

http://www.smh.com.au/business/lice...-us-brokers-loans-dealing-20130827-2sobs.html


----------



## Toothyfish (18 October 2013)

Thanks for clearing it up


----------

